# Layout wire diagram



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an NCE DCC Power Cab system and I model HO, my layout is 14'X4'. I have been doing some research on how to wire my layout, and have hit some road blocks on how to do it. I have read that there should have a main track buss that feeds the layout with a circuit breaker then a local buss supplying the tracks. Below is a mock up of my representation of how I thought the wire should go. My question is am I correct or should I make some changes to the wiring. There will be insulated joiners places where I want my circuit breakers to protect.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Why are you thinking of any sub buss for your layout?

If you are not planning to break up the layout into power
blocks you would need only the one buss with track drops
to it.

You would use sub busses if you were setting up isolated
power blocks or wanted the ability to shut off
power in certain areas, but I don't see the need for those on your layout.

Sometimes the very capable guys at Wiring for DCC can cause
a person to make things more complicated than need be. Many
times what they recommend are for very large layouts.

Yours is a very nicely designed layout with continuous running and
also lots of switching. You will enjoy running it. But there is
some concern for the tight radius of the inner loop.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> Why are you thinking of any sub buss for your layout?
> 
> If you are not planning to break up the layout into power
> blocks you would need only the one buss with track drops
> ...


Thank you Don, I can not take credit for the layout design, it was done by someone that has been designing layouts for 30+ years. I also agree that things can be made more complicated then they need to be which did cross my mind. I don't think I need additional power districts for a layout this small but I was concerned with shorts so I wanted to isolate some sections for that reason, therefore I thought I needed the local bus sections to provide power to the isolated sections.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You do need to have a short detector to protect your DCC controller
though most have that built in.

What you mention is used on very large, usually club layouts, where the
tracks are broken up in power blocks, each usually served by a separate
buss with it's own short detector. Thus if operator A derails a train on the
North end of the layout, The short won't interrupt the power for the switching operations operator B is running in the South end.

I doubt that situation would exist on your layout.

Many of us use an ordinary 12 volt auto tail light bulb in series
with one wire of the DCC buss. When there is a short it will light
and protect the controller from damage. (and, of course, tell you
there is a short circuit). If you run several locos at the same time
you may want to use a shunt switch that defeats the bulb because since
it's in series with the track it reduces the voltage somewhat.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> You do need to have a short detector to protect your DCC controller
> though most have that built in.
> 
> What you mention is used on very large, usually club layouts, where the
> ...


Don, 

That is true, I do have a circuit breaker in my controller. A friend of mine told me about the multiple districts I'm sure because his layout goes between two rooms. 
What I think I will do now that you have gone through this with me is make a main track buss and then branch off of that to reach my yard and industries so that I can place a bulb in line between the main buss and the local buss. If that makes sense.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would have the bulb in series with one wire of the
main buss near your controller so that the bulb becomes part
of your control center and is always visible. And yes, you
would have a 2nd buss which is actually an 'extension' of the main buss to serve the
distant parts of the layout. I wouldn't put another bulb there
tho. Do install the shunt switch so you can defeat the bulb.
My brother uses a bulb and has found it helpful to disable it
when he runs certain combinations of locos.

One caution. Never make a circle of the buss. It should
always have ends tho it can have as many arms as you need.

Don


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

DonR said:


> You would have the bulb in series with one wire of the
> main buss near your controller so that the bulb becomes part
> of your control center and is always visible. And yes, you
> would have a 2nd buss which is actually an 'extension' of the main buss to serve the
> ...


Don, 

Thank you for your help, I was at a road block with this whole wiring thing. I was definitely over thinking it. I won't make the main buss a circle Ill most likely end it short by a foot or so. It doesn't represent well on the picture. Again thanks for your help and fast reply's.


----------

